
"Siri, how much data do you gobble up in a month?" - creativityhurts
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2011/11/how-data-heavy-is-siri-on-an-iphone-4s-ars-investigates.ars
======
ynniv
Linkbait. They're talking about 30MB pushing you over a 2,000MB limit. If
you're within 1.5% of your monthly allocation, there are many things that
might push you over.

~~~
ugh
Aren’t you a bit too sensitive? It seems to me like they are pretty clearly
suggesting that a few MB don’t matter if you have a 2GB plan but also that
things might be different if you have a different plan. All in all they seem
to pretty clearly say that Siri doesn’t use much data. I can’t see what’s
linkbait about that.

